# R8170 caliper with R8070 brake lever?



## rob0015 (Jan 11, 2022)

Can you run the new 8170 brake caliper with the older model 8070 brake lever? I want the clearance of the new calipers, but don't want to buy new brake levers too..


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, according to the Shimano compatibility chart. 2021-2022 SHIMANO Product Information Web


----------



## TerryDi2 (May 12, 2020)

Note that the extra clearance is 10%.. of 0.5mm. That means that instead of 0.5mm of clearance, you'll then have 0.55mm of clearance.

Every little bit helps, but don't expect it to magically solve all your problems ;-)


----------



## rob0015 (Jan 11, 2022)

TerryDi2 said:


> Note that the extra clearance is 10%.. of 0.5mm. That means that instead of 0.5mm of clearance, you'll then have 0.55mm of clearance.
> 
> Every little bit helps, but don't expect it to magically solve all your problems ;-)


Good point. I'm also replacing due to pretty bad corrosion of the caliper. So might as well get a tiny bit more clearance if I'm buying a new one anyway.


----------

